# Local Speak



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*In parallel to the "Grammar Pet Peeves" thread, please list your favorite, or the most annoying, local idioms. *

Let me start off with a few of my personal Texas favorites.

* When one has an attack of hives, the resulting rash is often described as _whelps_: "Look at this; I've got _whelps_ all over my arms."

* When one is exhausted: "I had a long day and I'm real _tarred_."

* When one has traveled a significant distance: "I come a _fur piece_."

* When describing a person who boasts: "He's _all hat and no cattle_."

* When something may be possible in the future: "I _might could_ do that for y'all."

* When rainfall is imminent: "It's _fixin' ta_ come a _toad choker_."

TEST: Can any of y'all _damnyankees_ define an _all patch_?

Edit: Not to be outdone by Leslie's Maine signature...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Some of my *Maine* favorites:

He's good with his hands, but numb as a hake.

You can't get there from here.

He drives me wicked up the wall.

I only drink when I'm alone or with somebody.

If you don't like the weather, wait a minute.

There are two seasons in Maine: winter and July.

There are only two things to do in Maine, f*** and fish, and in the winter, there ain't a whole lot of fishing going on.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

When we lived near Gettysburg, folks there would always say "its all". My sister and I finally figured out that they meant "its all gone". Why couldn't they just say that?!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> *In parallel to the "Grammar Pet Peeves" thread, please list your favorite, or the most annoying, local idioms. *
> 
> Let me start off with a few of my personal Texas favorites.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo Jeff! I am livin in tha middel of a all patch an woke up purdy tared this marnin!  lol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Woo Hoo Jeff! I am livin in tha middel of a all patch an woke up purdy tared this marnin!  lol


  I've missed you, Angela.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are two seasons in Maine: winter and July.
> 
> There are only two things to do in Maine, f*** and fish, and in the winter, there ain't a whole lot of fishing going on.


A lot like Hibbing, MN except that they say:

We have winter and the 4th of July (we were there one year and they had to postpone the 4th of July parade for a week since it was too cold on the 4th.)

and they have ice fishing in Minnesota in the winter. Watch _Grumpy Old Men _for the definitive ice fishing scenes. Maine needs more lakes.

In San Diego, they say "the" before the highway name: "Did you take the 5?" (Interstate 5) and call accidents crashes on the news. "There's a crash on the 805."

In the Washington, DC area, most people are from somewhere else so there aren't a lot of DC colloquialisms. My dad was from the Pittsburgh area (Go Steelers), and his mother would say "reach me the pepper" and "put out the light."

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I've missed you, Angela.


Thanks, Jeff... I have missed you, too! Had a few rough weeks with computer trouble, out of town trips, allergies/cold/flu and a death in the family. I am feeling much better and looking forward to getting back into a more normal routine.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In the Washington, DC area, most people are from somewhere else so there aren't a lot of DC colloquialisms. My dad was from the Pittsburgh area (Go Steelers), and his mother would say "reach me the pepper" and "put out the light."
> 
> Betsy


I put out the light. What you do you do with it? LOL. Turn it off, I suppose. Here in Maine, many folks "close the light." Those are the same folks who "front up the car" (pull into a parking space).

If you don't want to give yourself away as "being from away" (or worse, being a flatlander), when you go to Ken's Place, make sure to order your fried clams in crumbs and ask for the homemade tartar sauce.

Speaking of interstates, a few years ago they changed all the exit numbers on the Maine Turnpike to reflect the mile of the exit. Trouble is, we Mainers are having a hard time learning the newfangled numbers and still give directions with the old numbers ("When you get close to Portland, take exit 7 to 295") which is very hard on the flatlanders, since exit 7 is now way back in York somewhere and the old exit 7 is now 40-something (I don't know the exact number. LOL).

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We turn off the lights in East Texas and we get "in the bed" and tell the kids to get "out of the floor."

Some of our local speak is generational:

My car has a trunk, but my mom's car has a turtle-hull.

My kitchen has a fridge, my mom's has an ice box.

I use a cart at Wal-Mart, she uses a buggy.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind:

Being from the DC area, we rarely use the word "Washington." It's the district, DC, or quite simply downtown for us. If I hear the word "Washington" I think of two things: Seattle and tourists visiting DC. LOL


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in Florida we have Snowbird Season, Hurricane Season and Tourist Season.  Some of them overlap.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have lived all my life in Virginia and North Carolina. When visiting someone, my dad, when preparing to leave says "Y'all come on and go with us." instead of goodbye. My grandfather and uncles used to say the same thing.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I have lived all my life in Virginia and North Carolina. When visiting someone, my dad, when preparing to leave says "Y'all come on and go with us." instead of goodbye. My grandfather and uncles used to say the same thing.


My grandad used to say the same thing!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I am confused mess of northern and southern.

To turn of the light I say I "hit the light" (philly)
If I am talking to a bunch of people I might say "ya'll"(southern) or "you guys"(philly)

My inlaws are full blooded cajuns so I have slowly added some french. Sometimes if I describe something small I have said 'le petite' whatever. I caught myself calling a young niece "fille douce"(sweet girl). Now I do not speak much french what I picked up is from the inlaws.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Down here in the south, when we get on an elevator, we either punch or mash the button for our floor, we never press it.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Angela said:


> My grandad used to say the same thing!


That is interesting. Where are you from?


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I grew up (in Los Angeles) eating Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner.

I've learned (spending much of my time at our ranch in lower Alabama _[the other LA]_ over the past few years) that many call the three meals Breakfast, Dinner (Lunch) and Supper (Dinner.) Took a while to learn that people were inviting me over in the middle of the day for dinner!

I'm sure I'll think of more examples...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I am confused mess of northern and southern.
> 
> To turn of the light I say I "hit the light" (philly)
> If I am talking to a bunch of people I might say "ya'll"(southern) or "you guys"(philly)
> ...


I'm a bit like you... I had cousin from Nebraska that got me saying "you guys" and they started saying "y'all" and my grandad was a cajun and altough I never quite picked it up, my bother uses "dis" (this), "dat (that) and "dos" (those). Papa couldn't even pronounce my name and instead of Angie it always sounded more like Aundy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> That is interesting. Where are you from?


His family came to Texas from Kentucky when he was a baby, and of Irish decent.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in South Carolina. I've heard people say 'pull the door to' which means close it. 

I'm also familiar with the 'y'all come and go with us'. 

Did y'all see the episode of American Idol where the guy said 'be careful'? We do that a lot here. Usually we'll say be careful on your trip, be careful going home, etc.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If something is tipped onto its side, here in Arkansas,(and much of the south I believe) it is said to have "tumped over."


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

A true Southerner knows that there is a difference between a "red-neck" and a "good ole boy". We also know what that difference is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

From South Jersey ...

That's all the further I can go.

That's all the more I can do.

Jeff, _all_ is like _y'all_ and _all_ is what you put in your car.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm from the midwest and my parents moved us to CA my Junior year of High School. When in MO I would say 'let's go over to Kansas' however I would do that in CA ie: if in LA I would say lets go over to Sand Diego and would get strange looks. It was supposed to be - lets go *down* to San Diego. Or up to San Fransisco. Guess when you've lived in a flat state most your life it was a hard habit to break.

Hotter than a june bug. (when really hot)
Slower than a june bug in molasses. (somethings moving slow)

In MO we called Dinner Supper but lunch was lunch. Unless you had brunch which was on Sundays.

I moved to Washington state 10 years ago. One of the sayings here is 'if you don't like the weather Wait 5 minutes or drive 5 miles' (in any direction and the weather will be different.)

Oh and in this state. if you want coffee just drive 1 block in any direction. If you stopped the flow of coffee to this state you could cause the whole state to collapse!!


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In San Diego, they say "the" before the highway name: "Did you take the 5?" (Interstate 5) and call accidents crashes on the news. "There's a crash on the 805."


I think that might be a West thing, because even though I'm not from San Diego, I do that and it sounds perfectly normal to me. And I always hear crash/accident/wreck used interchangeably.

When I lived in northern Nevada we'd say those idiots down in Carson (Carson City, the capitol) are cutting the education budget. And we often took trips to the lake (Tahoe), because there's really no other lake up there (unless you count Pyramid, but really, who wants to go there?). And I don't know anyone who refers to Vegas as "Las Vegas," even outside of NV. "The Pass" always refers to Donner Pass through the Sierra Nevada mountains. The way that Nevadans identify outsiders is if they say "Nev-aw-da" instead of "Nev-aa-da." During the presidential campaign of 2004, both Bush and Kerry came to visit, and there was a HUGE thing in all the news outlets when Bush said "Nev-aw-da" and after that Kerry made a point of saying it right.

Now that I'm in Arizona we make fun of the larger cities by calling them "Puh-hoe-nix" and "Tuck-sun." And I had never heard of this until I came to Arizona, but a "cheese crisp" is like a quesadilla without being folded over. "The Peaks" always means the San Francisco Peaks.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

I live near Chicago and I drink "pop" which refers not only to Coke but basically every carbonated soda available. I guess it is kind of like saying I'd like a beer. If you know the person, you probably know what kind of beer they want/ prefer. If you don't you might have to clarify with "What kind of pop would you like?"


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Brian said:


> I live near Chicago and I drink "pop" which refers not only to Coke but basically every carbonated soda available. I guess it is kind of like saying I'd like a beer. If you know the person, you probably know what kind of beer they want/ prefer. If you don't you might have to clarify with "What kind of pop would you like?"


You had to go and start the pop vs soda wars. I hoping no one would go there.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> If something is tipped onto its side, here in Arkansas,(and much of the south I believe) it is said to have "tumped over."


You are so right! I had forgotten that one. In AL we don't say soda or pop, it is what do you want to drink... that could be water, Dr. Pepper, Coke, sweet tea.

Over yonder is over there

I'm fixin to is I'm going to

Pot Liquor - is any kind pea or bean juice with corn bread crumbled in it and it is soooo goood!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> You had to go and start the pop vs soda wars. I hoping no one would go there.


Don't forget Coke as ino you want a Coke? Yeah I'll take a Pepsi.
In the south, every soft drink is a coke.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You are so right! I had forgotten that one. In AL we don't say soda or pop, it is what do you want to drink... that could be water, Dr. Pepper, Coke, sweet tea.
> 
> Over yonder is over there
> 
> ...


That's another one. Sweet tea. Being originally from Kansas before coming to AR, we had no idea what that was. Back home, you asked for tea and sweetened it youself if desired. Here, If you just say tea, it will probably be sweetened. The wife has learned to love it that way, I still prefer unsweetened.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Near as I can tell, this one is strictly limited to Central Arkansas:

When a clerk and a customer have concluded their transaction, rather than saying "Thank you" or "Have a good day," it is likely that one, the other, or both of them will say "'preciate ya."


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> That's another one. Sweet tea. Being originally from Kansas before coming to AR, we had no idea what that was. Back home, you asked for tea and sweetened it youself if desired. Here, If you just say tea, it will probably be sweetened. The wife has learned to love it that way, I still prefer unsweetened.


Fortunately, I spent some time in NC before I got here, so I already knew about the whole southern sweet tea thing. 

Also, sweet tea isn't merely the sugared iced tea you and I grew up around. The the sugar is added while the tea is brewing, the hot water allowing you to dissolve much more sugar than if you add sugar to tea that is already made.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fortunately, I spent some time in NC before I got here, so I already knew about the whole southern sweet tea thing.
> 
> Also, sweet tea isn't merely the sugared iced tea you and I grew up around. The the sugar is added while the tea is brewing, the hot water allowing you to dissolve much more sugar than if you add sugar to tea that is already made.


Yes! My complaint is if I had wanted to drink something that sweet, I'd pour syrup straight from the bottle down my throat.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Yes! My complaint is if I had wanted to drink something that sweet, I'd pour syrup straight from the bottle down my throat.


I think you have to be born and raised in the South to appreciate our sweet tea. You don't know anybetter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think you have to be born and raised in the South to appreciate our sweet tea. You don't know anybetter.


Yet you get all fractious when we Yankees poke fun at your bad teeth.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> From South Jersey ...
> 
> That's all the further I can go.
> 
> ...


You're pretty smart for a damnyankee, Gertie. As a transplant from North Jersey, it took years to figure out that "all" was oil and that an "all patch" was an oil field.

My grandmother, from Manhattan, used to say earl for oil.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edited Bacardi Jim said:


> Yet you get all fractious when we Yankees poke fun at your bad teeth tooth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Yet you get all fractious when we Yankees poke fun at your bad teeth tooth.


hehehehe


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fortunately, I spent some time in NC before I got here, so I already knew about the whole southern sweet tea thing.
> 
> Also, sweet tea isn't merely the sugared iced tea you and I grew up around. The the sugar is added while the tea is brewing, the hot water allowing you to dissolve much more sugar than if you add sugar to tea that is already made.


I used to make two pitchers of tea; my own unsweetened to which I just add lemon, and the sweetened with the sugar added while hot (shudder).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My grandmother, from Manhattan, used to say earl for oil.


My father, from Manhattan and LI, says "gear-rhage" (garage).

My husband, from Baltimore, says, "Warsh your hands in the zinc."

The latter drives me wicked up the wall. 

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yet you get all fractious when we Yankees poke fun at your bad teeth.


Jim, you know we are not Yankees, we stayed. we are damnyankees.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fortunately, I spent some time in NC before I got here, so I already knew about the whole southern sweet tea thing.
> 
> Also, sweet tea isn't merely the sugared iced tea you and I grew up around. The the sugar is added while the tea is brewing, the hot water allowing you to dissolve much more sugar than if you add sugar to tea that is already made.


Mmm. Might have to make me a pitcher when i get home.  Although, I don't like it as sweet as I did growing up. My Dad uses a cup of sugar for 2 quarts of water (and then set out in the sun to brew when possible). I can't stand that much sugar anymore.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

My stepfather was a Lon Gislander (not a typo).  He used to put "fillum" in his camera.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Jim, you know we are not Yankees, we stayed. we are damnyankees.


Better a damnyankee than a cracker. 

Do you hear "'preciate ya" much? Where in AR are you? I have to hear that one dozens of times a day and it drives me guano. (Figure it out for yourself.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We are in Shannon Hills, We hear it, apparently not as much as you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> We are in Shannon Hills, We hear it, apparently not as much as you.


LR lived in Shannon Hills when she was married. Hell, you may live in their old house.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably not, We've been at this address since since Jan. of 88.  Oops, I meant 78.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Probably not, We've been at this address since since Jan. of 88.


I guess not, then.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My husband, from Baltimore, says, "Warsh your hands in the zinc."
> 
> The latter drives me wicked up the wall.


My wife says the same thing. It drives me smooth up the wall.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fortunately, I spent some time in NC before I got here, so I already knew about the whole southern sweet tea thing.
> 
> Also, sweet tea isn't merely the sugared iced tea you and I grew up around. The the sugar is added while the tea is brewing, the hot water allowing you to dissolve much more sugar than if you add sugar to tea that is already made.


Actually TRUE sweet tea has cane sugar syrup in it but simple syrup will be OK in a pinch. If you are not from the south (I know you are Jim  ) and want to try sweet tea ask for it in Starbucks sweetened with 'classic sweetener' its a simple syrup they keep in a pump bottle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Actually TRUE sweet tea has cane sugar syrup in it but simple syrup will be OK in a pinch. If you are not from the south (I know you are Jim  ) and want to try sweet tea ask for it in Starbucks sweetened with 'classic sweetener' its a simple syrup they keep in a pump bottle.


I am assuredly *NOT* from the South. I'm Kansas born and bred. I'm a damnyankee and proud of it! I just happen to _be_ in Arkansas at the moment. I'm sure it's only temporary.......


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Pittsburghese (I've put in Italics ones I use)

A
_Ahia - Ohio_
Air - there
_An da - and the_
_Arn - Iron / Iron City_
Ats - that's

B
_Babushka - Bandanna_
_Burm - berm - the edge of road near a hillside_

C
Caddy wampusCatty wampus - askew
_Carline - trolley or streetcar tracks_
_Chipped ham - paper thin sliced / shaved ham_
Church key - bottle opener
_City chicken - skewered veal & pork cubes, breaded & fried like chicken_
_Crick - creek_
Cuttent - could not
_Cubburd - closet for coats_

D
_Da - the_
_Da Burg - Pittsburgh_
_Dahn stree - going out_
_Dahntahn - downtown_
_Dawn - Don...a man's name_
_Dittent - didn't_

E
_Et - eat_
_Et yet - eat yet_

G
_Gumbans - rubber bands_
_Gutchies - underwear_ - that's the ONLY way I refer to them

H
Hoagie - submarine sandwhich

J
_Jag - jack or jerk...as in He's a jerk off (jag off)_
_Jaynell - J & L Steel, Co._ (My dad worked there)
_Jynt Igl - Giant Eagle (local grocery)_
_Jumbo - balogna_

K
Kennywood's Open! - Your fly is unzipped
Klondike - ice cream treat that started here, at Isley's

M_
Mon - the Monongahela River
_
N
_N'at - and that_
_Nebby - overly curious...nosey_

P
P'toot - bottom - derrier
_Pensivania - Pennsylvania_
_Pop - Pepsi, Coke, etc._
Poke - bag..either paper or cloth or plastic
_Prolly - probably_

R
_Redd up - very light cleaning_ Use this one always.

S
_Sahside - South Side_ born there
_Sammitches - sandwiches_
_Sharteers Crick - Chartiers Creek_
_Sketti - spaghetti_
_Sliberty - East Liberty (town in Pittsburgh)_ where I had my apartment when single
_Slippy - slippery_ Always use this
_Spicket - tap / faucet / spiggot_
_Stillers - Steelers_
_Stoop - porch_
Streecar - streetcar
_Strip - the Strip District ( a wholesale area just off the docks in dahntahn Pittsburgh)_

T
_Telepole - telephone pole_ pronounced telee- pole .. the 2nd e in tele is long.
_That's it, Fort Pitt - that's all_

W
_Wait on - waiting on (as in time)_
_Worsh - wash_
_Worsh Rag - wash rag
_
Y
Yaint - you are not
_Yock - the Youghioghenny River_
_Yuge - huge_
Yunz - you ones / all of you


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

"When we get to the U.P. we should take a Michigan Left, stop at a party store to get a pop, then we'll go play some Euchre."

U.P.: Upper Peninsula. 
Michigan Left: A right turn onto a boulevard followed by an immediate u-turn at the next available crossover. This keeps traffic from backing up at intersections with boulevards.
Party Store: 7/11 or Convenience Store
Pop: Soda/Coke
Euchre: card game. Never met anyone outside of Michigan who knew how to play.

Also, a lot of the place and street names in Michigan sound different if you're not from there.

Grand Blanc (Blank, not blanc like a ber blanc sauce), Pontiac (pahnny-ack), Livernois (liver-noy), Gratiot (grah-shit), Charlotte (pronounced Char-LOTT), Mackinac (Prnounced Mack-in-awe).


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm from Ohio and know how to play Euchre.   I think it's a German ancestry thing.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

True, hey is it true that you can tell us Michiganders by our accents? 

Although I've lost my accent since moving to California, except when I talk about place/street names from Michigan.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> True, hey is it true that you can tell us Michiganders by our accents?
> 
> Although I've lost my accent since moving to California, except when I talk about place/street names from Michigan.


Hard to tell, I don't think Ohio has an accent and yet I have people tell me they do. I've lived in Florida so long I've lost mine if I ever had it.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My stepfather was a Lon Gislander (not a typo). He used to put "fillum" in his camera.


My father in law (from upper Michigan) put filum in his camera too. Sometimes he saw a filum (Movie) too.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My husband, from Baltimore, says, "Warsh your hands in the zinc."


My father says the first president was George Warshington.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Redd up - very light cleaning Use this one always.


My grandmother used to say this. She was from Shirleysburg, PA (originally). I haven't thought of this in years. Thanks for the memory, Suzanne!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I know this guy who says perbatim for verbatim and it makes me insane!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I lost my New York accent by the time I was in junior high school but I was middle aged before I realized that the correct name for Rockefeller Center wasn’t Rockefella Center.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Euchre: card game. Never met anyone outside of Michigan who knew how to play.


I used to play Euchre. In Kansas.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I used to play Euchre. In Kansas.


Yeah, probably learned it from a Michigander


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I am assuredly *NOT* from the South. I'm Kansas born and bred. I'm a damnyankee and proud of it! I just happen to _be_ in Arkansas at the moment. I'm sure it's only temporary.......


What part of Kansas are you from? We moved to Wichita when I was two (from Moberly Mo.) and I lived there till moving here in 1977.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

intinst said:


> What part of Kansas are you from? We moved to Wichita when I was two (from Moberly Mo.) and I lived there till moving here in 1977.


Born in Russell. Moved to Wichita at age 2. (1963) Grew up in Wichita and left in 1979 after graduating from East High for college at Washburn in Topeka. Came back home after one semester. Left to Topeka again with my ex-wife in 1983. Finished college and moved to NC for Grad School in 1991. Back to Wichita in 1994. Back to NC in 1998. Came here in 2001.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I too grew up in Wichita, went to west high (Go pioneers!), Went to WSU for a year, got tired of going to school, went to work for Cessna, then Lear Jet. Decided to get out of Kansas, knew someone at Falcon Jet, so came to the Little Rock area. Been at Falcon (Now Dassault Falcon Jet) for 31 years.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

my biggest pet peeve is when someone says "I need you to bring this to _someone else_" instead of saying take. It absolutely drives me nuts.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> "When we get to the U.P. we should take a Michigan Left, stop at a party store to get a pop, then we'll go play some Euchre."
> 
> U.P.: Upper Peninsula.
> Michigan Left: A right turn onto a boulevard followed by an immediate u-turn at the next available crossover. This keeps traffic from backing up at intersections with boulevards.
> ...


purely a midwestern game. I'm from Il and we used to have Euchre tourneys in the local bars.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

When I lived "down South", my students had me totally baffled with "Ahm fin'tuh..."
It translates as "I'm fixing to..." which is a common phrase in the South. {Well, in Mississippi where I was.}
Of course, since I am English with an accent to prove it, they had problems with me, too!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My grandmother used to say this. She was from Shirleysburg, PA (originally). I haven't thought of this in years. Thanks for the memory, Suzanne!
> 
> L


I've gone 21st century with Redd up. I redd up my computer and my Kindle. On the computer that means going through My Documents and having a good throw-out and running CCleaner (love that free program). And on my Kindle, it's taking off samples, moving things to SD card, etc.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Euchre: card game. Never met anyone outside of Michigan who knew how to play.


All my cousins in Wisconsin play it. But no one here in California knows it.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I suppose I should make an addendum. I moved directly from Michigan to California. No stops in between. Everyone I've talked to on the internet didn't seem to know the game, but I suppose I wasn't talking to enough people from the midwest.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

There's a nice Euchre game on www.pogo.com. You don't have to be a paying member to play it. As way of explanation, Pogo has a section called Club Pogo and that cost $39.95 a year and has games and other things that the free section doesn't have. But the Euchre game is in the free section. You can play with people or with bots.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are a couple more:

In California we buy inSURance for our vehicles, homes, etc.

When we're in Alabama we buy INsurance for those same items

AND

In California we get off at the [name of the street] exit on the freeway

When we're in Alabama we get off at Exit No. _____ of Highway No. _____


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I grew up in the country.  Ranchers raise cattle and farmers don't.  I visit my family on the ranch, not the farm.  Water is pronounced warter, washing is pronounced warshing (this drives me crazy).  

There is a big difference between 'cowboys' and 'cattlemen'.  Cowboys work for ranchers and wear black hats.  Cattlemen own the ranch and wear dove grey hats.  They all wear boots. Cattlemen do not value themselves for the money they make or the possessions they own.  Their value is determined by how hard they can work.  And these ole' boys work hard.  So do their wives and children.  My father was a master at finding chores for me to do.  It was wise never to complain or whine because he could always find worse chores than the one currently assigned.

Ranchers are very attuned to their neighbors and pitch in when help is needed.  However, it is considered rude to let a neighbor get to the point where they have to ask for help.  

My husband grew up on a ranch in the beautiful Black Hills.  He calls me a flatlander.  Unbelievable!  All those darned trees look the same to me.  How can they tell when they are lost?

We have two seasons: winter and road construction.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I live on a ranch too...or it used to be. See http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/12/us/12drought.html?emc=eta1.

Oye: we don't have no language problems around here. Me entiendes, Méndez? If you can't figure one way to say it, pues, hay otros. We talk normal. I remember when my four year old daughter asked me, "Daddy, how do you say 'enchilada' in English?"

Bueno, les guacho, amigos!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Miami speak - No mas!  Works for a variety of situations.  We also have a lot of Spanglish.  Coral Gables is the the Gables and Coconut Grove is the Grove. We have snowbirds ( people who come to FLA to escape winter), spring breakers (College Students), tourists, the Mouse House (Disney), Q-Tips (people that all you can see above the steering wheel is white hair).  

We had a town spelled Russia in Ohio that was pronounced Roosha.  In Kentucky Versailles is pronounced Verrsails not Versigh.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fortunately, I spent some time in NC before I got here, so I already knew about the whole southern sweet tea thing.
> 
> Also, sweet tea isn't merely the sugared iced tea you and I grew up around. The the sugar is added while the tea is brewing, the hot water allowing you to dissolve much more sugar than if you add sugar to tea that is already made.


I try to make 2 gallons of tea a day just to make sure we don't run out. when DH makes it, it is WAY too sweet.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Speaking of interstates, a few years ago they changed all the exit numbers on the Maine Turnpike to reflect the mile of the exit. Trouble is, we Mainers are having a hard time learning the newfangled numbers and still give directions with the old numbers ("When you get close to Portland, take exit 7 to 295") which is very hard on the flatlanders, since exit 7 is now way back in York somewhere and the old exit 7 is now 40-something (I don't know the exact number. LOL).
> 
> L


OMG!! It is the same up here! I am exit 55. But now it is 227?? Maybe


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> OMG!! It is the same up here! I am exit 55. But now it is 227?? Maybe


Hahahahaha, yes! And they took down all the "Formerly Exit __" signs, I guess to force us to learn the new numbers--which hasn't worked. I have learned exactly one: Exit 8 is now Exit 48 and the only reason I can remember that is because it has an 8 in it.

L


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Other things from northern Maine yesah, snowmobiling is sledding, and I know I left my cah ovah thayah.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hahahahaha, yes! And they took down all the "Formerly Exit __" signs, I guess to force us to learn the new numbers--which hasn't worked. I have learned exactly one: Exit 8 is now Exit 48 and the only reason I can remember that is because it has an 8 in it.
> 
> L


Because an 8 looks like Hugh's butt if he's laying on his side?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> OMG!! It is the same up here! I am exit 55. But now it is 227?? Maybe


I'm from Roh Dieland(Rhode Island) My city is Wahick(Warwick)

relabeling exits here would never work, we give directions by old land marks even if they no longer exist.
-Turn left at the Almacs(It closed 15 years ago)

someone once told me to go past the big tree, when I got lost and called them they admitted that the tree had been cut down several years ago.

RI isms
chowda(chowder)
cabinet(really a shake)
Quahog(large clam)
deah(dear,deer)


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, several people have used the term "flatlander," and that must be more local speak, because I've never heard it before. Does it refer to the midwest? The South? Anywhere that's not the Rockies?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheeseheads (from Wisconsin) tend to refer to us Illinoisans as Flatlanders. For good reason. There is barely a hill in this state.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My grandmother, from Manhattan, used to say earl for oil.


*That's exactly how my father in-law says it. I've heard plenty of "old timers" say oil that way here on Staten Island ;-p*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I lost my New York accent by the time I was in junior high school but I was middle aged before I realized that the correct name for Rockefeller Center wasn't Rockefella Center.


*LMAO Jeff! Where were you born?*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> Okay, several people have used the term "flatlander," and that must be more local speak, because I've never heard it before. Does it refer to the midwest? The South? Anywhere that's not the Rockies?


Here in Maine, people come from: New Hampsha, VER-mont, or "away" which are the other three New England states: Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Connecticut. Occasionally people will refer to Taxachusetts which is sort of stupid since I think we pay more taxes than they do.

If a person is not from New England (see above), then they are a flatlander.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> cabinet(really a shake)


I have heard about cabinets but have never heard anyone actually say it. Here in Maine we have a frappe (pronouced frap). A shake is that fake thing they serve at McDonald's.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

We flatlanders don't have to deal with Black Flies.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> relabeling exits here would never work, we give directions by old land marks even if they no longer exist.
> -Turn left at the Almacs(It closed 15 years ago)


This is the way I give directions. If someone tells me to drive north on a road and then turn west, I just look at them blankly.

I had a 5 year consulting gig in Denver and I finally learned to orient myself to the Rocky Mountains. Still, I was always asking for the name of the street and the restaurant or the store on the corner where I was supposed to turn.

But I can read maps!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We flatlanders don't have to deal with Black Flies.


Yeah, but you have chiggers (or so I am told).

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yeah, but you have chiggers (or so I am told).
> 
> L


Ayuh.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ayuh.


Bert 'n I were settin on the front porch the other day...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Bert 'n I were settin on the front porch t'othah day...


Fixed.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have a porch is like my breezeway?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This is the way I give directions. If someone tells me to drive north on a road and then turn west, I just look at them blankly.
> 
> I had a 5 year consulting gig in Denver and I finally learned to orient myself to the Rocky Mountains. Still, I was always asking for the name of the street and the restaurant or the store on the corner where I was supposed to turn.
> 
> ...


store on the corner is fine, if it is still there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I don't have a porch is like my breezeway?


Hm, more like the dooryard...

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hm, more like the dooryard...
> 
> L


Crap! I was posting the same thing!

Thank you, Stephen King.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't get that one where is it from?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooryard=Mainish for front yard


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Dooryard=Mainish for front yard


learnin every day. thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Crap! I was posting the same thing!


Great minds, darlin, great minds...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Great minds, darlin, great minds...


I just did the same thing with Robin, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

You people need to stay the #*$*+ out of my head!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Exactly how many people are in your head?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Exactly how many people are in your head?


Too damn many, apparently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hm, more like the dooryard...
> 
> L


"When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed. . . . ."

Ann
(apropos of nothing in particular, but one of my mother's favorite poems)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> "When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed. . . . ."
> 
> Ann
> (apropos of nothing in particular, but one of my mother's favorite poems)


Written by....?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Walt


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Walt


oh, the original nudist guy?

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> oh, the original nudist guy?
> 
> L


No. I meant Disney. 

Don't take your innate hatred for New Yawkers out on me or Whitman.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> No. I meant Disney.
> 
> Don't take your innate hatred for New Yawkers out on me or Whitman.


Actually, rumor has it that the Disney Walt was also a nudist.

L

PS, I am a New Yawker, I have no innate hatred for my people! Or nudists, either...LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^ HA!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Too damn many, apparently.


I get in your head all the time and its scaaaaary in there Jim  But you tend to get in my head also so I get its fair.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> Okay, several people have used the term "flatlander," and that must be more local speak, because I've never heard it before. Does it refer to the midwest? The South? Anywhere that's not the Rockies?


Flatlanders -- living on the flat lands, plains, high plains, few trees -- not the mountains


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

from my pre-texas mississippi days  leapin full,  poor as a snake  (really thin) not to be confused with mean as a snake, dollah for dollar, and not to be crude, but boys had things or worms, and girls had coochies, and never the twain should meet til after marriage of course.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Written by....?


Walt Whitman. . .in Leaves of Grass


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here in "The OC" we NEVER call it that.  It's Orange County (or South County if you live south of Newport or Irvine)

We do add "the" in front of Freeway's (not highways) as in: "Take the 5 north to the 55 south"
but NOT in front of Coast Hwy, or PCH.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I sent an e-mail to my father mentioning the "swale" in front of my house.  Nobody in Jersey knew what I was talking about.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

OH MY MOMof4!

If there is a faster way of knowing someone isn't from LA/OC than their referring to "THE PCH" I don't know of it, LOL.

Up here we call OC "Behind the orange curtain" but I'm not a hater, it's just a phrase from back when Orange County seemed really far away (I was born and raised in LA, and I'm 46, so this is going back a while, lol.)

Malibama (who lives 1/2 mile off PCH)


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Malibama said:


> Up here we call OC "Behind the orange curtain" but I'm not a hater, it's just a phrase from back when Orange County seemed really far away (I was born and raised in LA, and I'm 46, so this is going back a while, lol.)
> 
> Malibama (who lives 1/2 mile off PCH)


I like living in my little bubble behind the orange curtain! No hate here!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

One phrase that confused me (from a Texan) was:

"You can reach her on her cell phone, she's out of pocket today."

I only knew "out of pocket" as referring to out-of-pocket expenses. I didn't know it could also mean "out of town." I had to Google it.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

out of pocket is not necessarily out of town, just out of reach for time being


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just eating my self some gaggers and it made me think of this thread


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Just eating my self some gaggers and it made me think of this thread


So what is a gagger?

L


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> So what is a gagger?
> 
> L


Sorry, NY system hot wieners
steamed hot dog
meat sauce
onions 
mustard
celery salt


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Sorry, NY system hot wieners
> steamed hot dog
> meat sauce
> onions
> ...


I have eaten plenty of these in my life but never heard them called a gagger! Now I am hungry for one...or two.

L


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Local term I guess.  I just choked down four and it really lets you know how they earned the name.


Is there an emoticon for agita.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bumping the thread and adding local phrases:

It's so dry the trees are bribin' the dogs.



Spoiler



We need a little rain.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Gruntman, you killed the thread --had to pull it back up again.  Joke! Where are you?

I like, live in California, so like, every other word is like, um, LIKE --Like Valley Girl Style.

That is so like me,

-sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Local speak in the Washington, DC area consists of talking in acronyms--DC, PG County, DoD, etc.  We're a company town.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

As full of wind as a corn-eating horse.



Spoiler



The person is somewhat boastful.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know if it's regional or just us but we call tea with sugar and lemon _swamp water_ 'cuz it sort of looks like it with the fogginess from the lemon.

Oh, coming from Illinois and going to college on the IL/IA border we played Euchre all the time.

Being from the Chicago area when we say softball we don't mean that 10" rock that you throw around at each other (vicious things - how can you call that _soft_ball)? Our softball is played with a 16" ball that is actually soft enough to catch bare handed. Although a new one will sting a bit - they get mushier as the get older.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

PJ said:


> Our softball is played with a 16" ball that is actually soft enough to catch bare handed.


We called that mush-ball when I was a kid.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband, from Cincinnati, sees his reflection in a meer.  I try telling him it's two sylables. . .

When he hasn't heard what you said, he says, "Please?"

Ann


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

It always rains ten minutes before it's too late.


Spoiler



We need a lot of rain.



A new tractor never made me any money.


Spoiler



I'm tight or I'm broke.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

He thinks the sun comes up just to hear him crow.



Spoiler



His opinion of himself is quite high.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

My grandmother used to say, "Gimme some sugar."
That meant give her a kiss. 

"Connipption/hissy"- a temper tantrum
"catty-corner"- diagnol to
"cut up"-show off
"tore up"- drunk

and my fav- "Bless your heart"- a southern woman's way of saying F*** you!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Googlegirl - My folks were born and raised in Virginia and North Carolina so maybe that is why, at least in my family, here in Iowa we use every one of those phrases (except we say kitty-cornered).

Another one that seems common around here is adding letters to or taking letters away in some pronounciations.  Folks will say (phoentically) warsh (instead of wash) your hair and wrench (instead of rinse) it, but leave the R out of a name like Martha - saying Matha instead.

Then there is the "pop", "soda" or "cola" distinction depending on where you are!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff, thank you for linking to this in the other thread.. it was eye-opening to reread.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Jeff, thank you for linking to this in the other thread.. it was eye-opening to reread.


Isn't it fun?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As a Southern California girl, married to a Marine, and currently living in TX.. I have heard MANY MANY dialects & colloquialisms. It's always interesting to hear what other people say as slang.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I grew up in near Buffalo, NY where we said pop, sneakers, expressway, and if the expressway had a lot of exits or ramps near each other it was called the can of worms..........
in Vegas, we never call it Las Vegas, the expressway is the freeway, with a spaghetti bowl instead of a can of worms, people say soda instead of pop, my husband says tennis shoes instead of sneakers. In casino world, everyone has different days off so it's always someones friday...."how are you?" "good, it's my friday" (it could be tuesday). Casino's also have their own language.....when you go home form work early it's an EO-early out. If you take a day off, it'a an EDO-extra day off, or PADO-pre arranged day off. Someone who callis in to work sick didn't call in, they called off..........it took me a while to get that one. People take _the_ 95 to _the_ 15
My husband says warsh instead of wash, and see-ment instead of cement............it makes me crazy.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I grew up in western Oregon. My mom lived in such diverse places as Texas and North Dakota while she was growing up, though, so I've probably picked up stuff from her that isn't actually local.

We have freeways (and call them I-5, 405 [in Portland, doesn't merit the "I" because it's a glorified street], I-90, etc, with no "the") and highways (usually "Highway 22", not just 22), but no expressways or parkways.

kitty-corner

catty-wampus (that's a mom-ism)

patootie (your behind) (mom-ism)

Oregonians also have the "if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes" thing. It's practically a catch phrase for the Portland meaty urologists.

I say soda, but most people say pop. I found this cool soda terminology map a while back: http://popvssoda.com:2998/countystats/total-county.html

The electric company is PGE (Portland General-Electric), not to be confused with PG&E in Northern/Central California (Pacific Gas and Electric). Naturally I moved from one to the other.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the OP's "he's all hat and no cattle" for someone who boasts. Here in the UK we'd say "he's all mouth and no trousers" .....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> kitty-corner
> catty-wampus (that's a mom-ism)
> patootie (your behind) (mom-ism)


I've heard the ones you term mom-isms.
I use patootie fairly often.. as in "I don't give a rat's patootie if your friends are all _______... you are not."

--
Edit to remove an r from often.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahaha! My grandmother (born in 1890) used to call me "sweet patootie" which as a child I interpreted as sweet potato. For some reason I never connected rat's patootie with sweet patootie until today.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hahaha! My grandmother (born in 1890) used to call me "sweet patootie" which as a child I interpreted as sweet potato. For some reason I never connected rat's patootie with sweet patootie until today.


Found this on line so you know it is accurate: 
Quoted from source on lineosted by R. Berg on April 05, 2001

In Reply to: Origin of patootie to mean backside posted by chris on April 04, 2001

: The popular talk show host has popularized "cutie patootie" and I know what it means. I also know that horse's patoot refers to his posterior. What I'm interested in knowing is how the word patoot came to mean buttox. Is there some form or part of the words that have origins elsewhere? Any help?

The only reference of mine that even has this word is the Dictionary of American Slang, and it doesn't give it the "backside" definition:

ENTRY FOR PATOOTIE: 1. A sweetheart. 1948: "New Yorkers . . . tell their patooties how pretty they are. . . . " . . . From "hot patootie." 2. A girl, usu. a pretty one.

ENTRY FOR HOT PATOOTIE: A man's sweetheart; a sexually attractive, passionate girl or woman. . . . Fairly common c1930 use.

I'm wondering whether "patootie" began as an alteration of "potato." End of quote


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

ENTRY FOR PATOOTIE: 1. A sweetheart. 1948: "New Yorkers . . . tell their patooties how pretty they are. . . . " . . . From "hot patootie." 2. A girl, usu. a pretty one.

ENTRY FOR HOT PATOOTIE: A man's sweetheart; a sexually attractive, passionate girl or woman. . . . Fairly common c1930 use.

*I'm wondering whether "patootie" began as an alteration of "potato."*

You really like potatoes huh intinst? =D


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

908tracy said:


> ENTRY FOR PATOOTIE: 1. A sweetheart. 1948: "New Yorkers . . . tell their patooties how pretty they are. . . . " . . . From "hot patootie." 2. A girl, usu. a pretty one.
> 
> ENTRY FOR HOT PATOOTIE: A man's sweetheart; a sexually attractive, passionate girl or woman. . . . Fairly common c1930 use.
> 
> ...


All of that was quoted from the source, I'll so indicate that in my post.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

hahaha, I see! I realized the first parts were quotes,but thought you added the potato part on your own. =)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm loving these local expressions!

The Oxford English Dictionary has patootie as "sweetheart" (191 quite a bit earlier than as buttocks (1959):



> *patootie, n.*
> 
> *Etymology:* Origin uncertain; perhaps an alteration of potato n. ...
> _slang_ (chiefly U.S.).
> ...


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Some kiwi-isms (many shared with Australia) - many of them are dying out, with our language becoming more and more internationalised. They were common in my childhood.

huckery - not very good
sook - wimp, cry-baby
crook - ill (as adjective); "go crook" - scold 
scungy - icky
skite - boast, boaster
dunny - toilet, especially the outdoor kind

Referring to earlier entries, my parents' generation played euchre.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I heard a new expression a few weeks ago...not sure if this is Maine or unique to the person:

She's so cheap she'd shave a


Spoiler



fart


 to save a nickel.

To be honest, I'm not sure what that even _means_...

L


----------

